# What is Montmorillonite Clay and why is it in dog food?



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

I have seen this ingredient in several dog foods and just wondered what the heck it was. Thanks.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

From the Natures Variety website:

Montmorillonite is a clay that is primarily colloidal silicate, which contains over 50 ultra-trace mineral compounds. Feed studies by the Veterinary Medical Diagnostics Laboratory at Texas A&M University have shown that Montmorillonite clays can sequester (bind) aflatoxins contained in grains and oilseeds. 



I've also read before that it has healing properties because it is very rich in nutrients.


I question it's absorbtion ability into the body, but i'm sure it's completely safe in the digestive system. In theory, a dog would consume and absorb the nutrients in the clay, and then the remainder of the used clay would be excreted.

Kinda of like sucking an orange slice and then tossing the used up portion in the trash.






.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I know many people that feed it to their horses, just clay, and they rave about it. 

I'm curious if it has the same effects when cooked into dog food though...


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

It's also used as a binding agent in diatomaceous earth. While diatomaceous earth deworms, Montmorillonite Clay will detoxify. Toxins such as heavy metals get attached to it, as it passes through the digestive system. If you get food grade, it's safe for animals and people. Farmers use it in there feed. It kills insects in the feed, as well as deworms and detoxifies. Plus it contains minerals. Good stuff :smile:


----------



## saltydogs (Oct 31, 2010)

It is in a few foods not many. The health claims are dubious. It is in fact used in livestock feeds but mainly because it soaks up more water than anything else you can ingest. So it binds up manure and stools.

That is the only use of it that has been substantiated, the rest is just internet science.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I use DE to de worm and it works as I have seen results with my own eyes. Thats enough science for me :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

saltydogs said:


> It is in a few foods not many. The health claims are dubious. It is in fact used in livestock feeds but mainly because it soaks up more water than anything else you can ingest. So it binds up manure and stools.
> 
> That is the only use of it that has been substantiated, the rest is just internet science.


Your posts provide the humor for my day. 
Thank you, for being so darn silly. 
:tongue::biggrin::smile::wink:


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Sounds like a good additive. Although when I heard "clay" it sounds enough like dirt to NOT be good. Thanks for clearing that up. Had no idea they used it in DE and livestock feed. Very interesting! :biggrin:


----------



## saltydogs (Oct 31, 2010)

bdb5853 said:


> Thanks everyone! Sounds like a good additive. Although when I heard "clay" it sounds enough like dirt to NOT be good. Thanks for clearing that up. Had no idea they used it in DE and livestock feed. Very interesting! :biggrin:


It is used in feeds because it controls diarrhea not because of any magical qualities. It is a stool hardener.

That is what it does.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

> I use DE to de worm and it works as I have seen results with my own eyes. Thats enough science for me


Hope your using food grade K9:smile:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

saltydogs said:


> It is used in feeds because it controls diarrhea not because of any magical qualities. It is a stool hardener.
> 
> That is what it does.


It might harden stools, but it's also a detoxifier. Do some research and you'll uncover it's benefits. It's been around a long time.:biggrin:


----------



## saltydogs (Oct 31, 2010)

cast71 said:


> It might harden stools, but it's also a detoxifier. Do some research and you'll uncover it's benefits. It's been around a long time.:biggrin:


It is used for some industrial and external purposes as a chemical binder like the stuff you see spread over oil or chemicals but there is ZERO evidence it has any benefit as a food additive. None, its pop science.

I am telling you first hand that it is used in feeds and ONE pet food that I know of because of its ability to absorb water. Sodium Bentonite is very similar.

It also prevents some livestock feeds from clumping from moisture.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

saltydogs said:


> It is used for some industrial and external purposes as a chemical binder like the stuff you see spread over oil or chemicals but there is ZERO evidence it has any benefit as a food additive. None, its pop science.
> 
> I am telling you first hand that it is used in feeds and ONE pet food that I know of because of its ability to absorb water. Sodium Bentonite is very similar.
> 
> It also prevents some livestock feeds from clumping from moisture.


I was aware of it's industrial uses. I will agree that it helps prevent feeds from clumping. Does it need to be in dog foods? As much as corn or any other grain or vegetables. None of them need to be included. That said, it does have health properties. It's not called internet science, it's called chemistry.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I have also seen this clay sold in powder forn for human consumption. A spoon of the powder in a glass of water. From what I have seen, some wild animals seek the clay out to eat it.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> I have also seen this clay sold in powder forn for human consumption. A spoon of the powder in a glass of water. From what I have seen, some wild animals seek the clay out to eat it.


I'm sure they sell it alone, but I've always seen it combined with diatomaceous earth. People use the food grade stuff to deworm and detoxify there body. Not to get too gross, but sometimes people need dewormers too


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

cast71 said:


> Not to get too gross, but sometimes people need dewormers too


Groooooooooossssssssssss!!!


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

*Website*

Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth

Some raw feeders and others use this instead of Frontline and other things like that.


----------

